# Press Release: Launch of 17 National HD Channels and New HD Only Packages



## Rob Glasser

*DISH NETWORK® MEETS 100 HD CHANNEL MARK AHEAD OF SCHEDULE; ANNOUNCES LAUNCH OF 17 MORE NATIONAL HD CHANNELS​*
*Introduces Industry-First TurboHD, the Only 100% HD Service, Available August 1​*
*ENGLEWOOD, Colo. - July 10, 2008* - DISH Network (NASDAQ: DISH) today announced plans to launch 17 national HD channels, surpassing its goal of reaching 100 national HD channels five months ahead of schedule.

The new HD channels that will be added are:

ActionMax HD (DISH Network Ch. 313)
CBS College Sports HD (Ch. 152)
Lifetime HD (Ch. 108)
Lifetime Movie Network HD (Ch. 109)
Planet Green HD (Ch. 194)
Encore HD (Ch. 340)
HBO 2 HD (Ch. 301)
HBO Comedy HD (Ch. 307)
HBO Family HD (Ch. 305)
HBO Latino HD (Ch. 309)
HBO Signature HD (Ch. 302
HBO West HD (Ch. 303)
HBO Zone HD (Ch. 308)
Starz Comedy HD (Ch. 354)
Starz Edge HD (Ch. 352)
Starz Kids & Family HD (Ch. 356)
Starz West HD (Ch. 351)

"In January, we promised our customers that DISH Network would boost our national HD channel lineup to 100 by year's end. Today, we are proud to say that in less than one year, not only did we deliver on our commitment, but we exceeded it," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "We continue our pledge to DISH Network subscribers to add more national channels and local HD markets, as well as offer the best sports and movies in HD."

In addition, DISH Network is thrilled to introduce TurboHD, the first-ever 100 percent, all-HD programming package in the pay-TV industry, with advanced equipment that works on all TVs. TurboHD offers the most-watched HD channels in four separate tiers and can be viewed on analog, digital and high definition TVs, making it the perfect solution for consumers who have or are considering upgrading to HD programming. All TurboHD packages can include HD locals where available.

"TurboHD is revolutionary to the industry; we're changing the way people watch TV by offering them all of the top channels - in HD only - with the best high-definition systems on the market," said Jessica Insalaco, Chief Marketing Officer for DISH Network. "When consumers add HD programming, their viewing habits change - they don't like to go back to standard definition - so their viewing switches over to all-HD channels. TurboHD will provide the next-generation high-definition television experience by offering only the best in HD programming and award-winning HD technology at incredible prices."

*TurboHD Bronze*: $24.99/month or $29.99/month with local channels*
*TurboHD Bronze DishDVR Advantage*: $34.99/month; includes core HD package, local channels and a free DVR receiver
*TurboHD Silver*: $32.99/month or $37.99/month with local channels*
*TurboHD Silver DishDVR Advantage*: $39.99/month; includes core HD package, local channels and a free DVR receiver; Regional Sports Networks where available
*TurboHD Gold*: $39.99/month or $44.99/month with locals channels*
*TurboHD Gold DishDVR Advantage*: $49.99/month; includes core HD package, local channels and a free DVR receiver; Regional Sports Networks where available
*TurboHD Platinum*: $10/month - add TurboHD Platinum to any qualifying package and receive HD channels that do not have corresponding SD channels.

New DISH Network Digital Home Advantage (DHA) subscribers or DHA-24 customers (24-month commitments) who sign-up for America's Top 100 or higher, DishLATINO or higher, TurboHD Bronze or higher, or a qualifying International programming package will receive $50 off of their first statement and Cinemax for one year for just a penny. New or current DISH Network subscribers who commit to DHA-24 will also receive HBO and Starz free for the first three months of their subscription.

More information will be available at www.dishnetwork.com in the coming weeks. The new national HD channels and TurboHD packages are available beginning August 1, 2008.

DISH Network offers new customers the opportunity to upgrade for free to a dishHD DVR receiver like the ViP722™ - which recently received the top-ranking Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. The ViP722 is a dual-tuner HD DVR that operates two televisions in separate rooms and offers up to 500 hours of storage capacity allowing customers to pause, rewind and fast forward their favorite TV programming.

For more information on DISH Network, visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

_*In HD where available_
# # #​
*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the leader in digital television, provides more than 13.815 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable TV providers for eight consecutive years. DISH Network also provides customers with award-winning HD and DVR technology including the ViP722™ HD DVR, which received the Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. In addition, subscribers enjoy access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## Justin23

So when will they remove some channels like last time?

J


----------



## razorbackfan

They're all subscription movie channels. Oh boy.


----------



## eudoxia

I want my FX and SpeedTV! 
Why all these bogus HD channels (Green, Lifetime X2)?


----------



## Sphagnum

What a bust... what good do additional STARZ and HBO channels do me if I don't subscribe to those? ::rollseyes::


----------



## kkozma

How is this going to work for those of us who already subscribe to the HD only package? 

If I'm reading this right it looks like that $29.99 fee is about to go up.


----------



## phrelin

The numbers game again! Here's what I understand from this news release. Anything not being delivered in HD on August 2 will not be a part of the "by the end of 2008" 100 HD channels.

So they will add Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network HD, Planet Green HD and (I guess) CBS College Sports to the national non-premium high definition lineup. Or is CBS College Sports some extra subscription?

Still missing from the March Charlie Chat list:
Rainbow Group:	AMC, IFC
Viacom Group:	BET, CMT, MTV, Nickelodeon, VH1

And, of course, no mention of anything from News Corp. (Fox cable channels).

HBO West is nice if you want to watch something then watch it again in 3 hours. I'd trade it in a minute for FX or AMC. But hey, it's progress.

So with the Turbo does an "all-HD programming package" really mean all-HD, or does it mean what it means with the "all HD" existing package which means some HD along with SD. Or what?

Oh well, I guess its progress.


----------



## Taco Lover

What are the differences in tier besides price? Who cares about premium HD channels if you don't subscribe to them?

Ugh.


----------



## phrelin

So who's going to be the first to call up some feckless CSR and ask what's in the TurboHD Platinum package?:sure:


----------



## MikeW

Viacom Group: BET, CMT, MTV, Nickelodeon, VH1

Are currently a waste of bandwidth. No HD, just better PQ.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

kkozma said:


> How is this going to work for those of us who already subscribe to the HD only package?
> 
> If I'm reading this right it looks like that $29.99 fee is about to go up.


That's how I'm reading it... however, there are about a dozen "what if" scenarios in the wind given past history with Dish.

Sometimes they keep you grandfathered almost indefinately in whatever you subscribe to unless you make an account change. So we may be able to stay in our DishHD-only accounts at least until next Feb if not longer. HOWEVER, with that scenario it sometimes means we will not get any new channels added to our package, and would have to convert to the new packages to get new channels.

I don't think Dish would suddenly force us into a $20 increase on a package they almost literally just introduced... but that is also possible. Also possible they will force us to convert and we can pick which level we want to be at.

I too am a little disturbed by the notion that in order to get the same channels I get right now for $29.99, I would have to pay $49.99 with the new scheme. Granted I would gain RSNs with the new scheme, but that isn't worth a $20 difference at all!

IF they let us stay in the DishHD package and we keep getting the new channels (just not the RSNs) then I can't complain, as long as we keep getting any new channels this year. Next year, as of Feb, all bets are off and I suspect they would then try and force us into the new scheme.

Thing is, right now I am DishHD + Locals + 4 Premiums. IF Dish forced me to go TurboHDGold + the TurboHDPlatinum add-on to keep all the HD channels, then I would drop my 4 Premium movie channels to counter that $20 price increase, and lower my bill net by $20 when all is said and done.. so this doesn't seem like a "win" scenario for Dish in my opinion to make such a huge jump in price.

I always figured the $29.99 DishHD package wouldn't be that low forever... but a $20 price increase when the package isn't even 6 months old seems a bit out of hand.

Toss in that they dumped 15 of the channels we used to have (Voom) and the majority of the new 8/1 HD channels will be in premium movie packages... this equates to a big lose-lose for existing customers. New customers might not mind, but existing customers would be majorly hosed.

Methinks Dish needs to follow-up their press release with a REALLY GOOD explanation of what current DishHD customers options will be, and what to expect in terms of grandfathering OR price increases.

There may not be many of us, but ticking off existing customers is never a good thing. Almost doubling the price of a package is a surefire way to accomplish that, so I'm reserving my angry reaction until I see if the interpretation of the press release we seem to be sharing is correct and what Dish intends.


----------



## Mr. Vega

i see the Silver had the Bronze plus Regional Sports networks.. not sure what Gold adds to Silver.

Platinum must be adding channels like HDNet and HDThr.

i guess for us HD Only subs they'll throw us into the Bronze by default. which means i'll have to 10 more a month to to get HDNet.

currently 29.99 for everything. Bronze 24.99 + 10 gets me to where i am right now. :nono2:


----------



## HDRoberts

MikeW said:


> Viacom Group: BET, CMT, MTV, Nickelodeon, VH1
> 
> Are currently a waste of bandwidth. No HD, just better PQ.


Not for us in HD Absolute, apparently being tiered and renamed TurboHD. We don't get those channels at all, and I miss Comedy Central more than any other channel. Now, with these additions, it is unlikely that we will ever see those channels added for a long time and Dish is not running very low on bandwidth.

Add to this a price increase, and this is a horrible move to those of us not subscribing to premiums.


----------



## DBS Commando

So Dish blows the 15 HD slots that they got from cutting Voom on premium movie packages.

I call BS just on that. . .


----------



## phrelin

> TurboHD Platinum: $10/month - add TurboHD Platinum to any qualifying package and receive HD channels that do not have corresponding SD channels.


This one really baffles me. What's a qualifying package? You'd have to have HD equipment already. So does this mean that HD Theater, UniversalHD, MHD, HDNet, NDNet Movies, MGMHD, and Smithsonian are not included in the other TurboHD packages???

Boy, they sure know how to confuse their current customer base!

Taken as a whole, I find it hard to believe that 12 months ago Dish Network had a plan for HD.


----------



## James Long

HDMe said:


> I always figured the $29.99 DishHD package wouldn't be that low forever... but a $20 price increase when the package isn't even 6 months old seems a bit out of hand.


Without channel lists it is hard to discuss this intelligently, but that hasn't stopped me before. 

Today $29.99 is DishHD Absolute ... HD Only, No RSNs, Locals, DVR. Locals, DVR and movie packs available separately. No RSNs available, period.

TurboHD $49.99 is a DVR Advantage package ... including local RSNs, DVR fee and locals. $4 more than today's price (if DISH allowed RSNs with DishHD Absolute).

The low end $24.99 is actually lower than $29.99. $5 less even with HD locals. But I suspect the channel list will have people looking for the Silver or better.

Metal packages return ...
Hmm - no MSNBC HD in that list for Olympic coverage?


----------



## heisman

James Long said:


> Without channel lists it is hard to discuss this intelligently, but that hasn't stopped me before.
> 
> Today $29.99 is DishHD Absolute ... HD Only, No RSNs, Locals, DVR. Locals, DVR and movie packs available separately. No RSNs available, period.
> 
> TurboHD $49.99 is a DVR Advantage package ... including local RSNs, DVR fee and locals. $4 more than today's price (if DISH allowed RSNs with DishHD Absolute).


$14 more as the press release states an extra $10 for the channels without an SD equivalent. Dish HD Absolute gives you those channels without additional cost.


----------



## James Long

The Lifetime HDs are the most surprising ... must have been a good price.


----------



## James Long

heisman said:


> $14 more as the press release states an extra $10 for the channels without an SD equivalent. Dish HD Absolute gives you those channels without additional cost.


So DISH will be selling TurboHD Bronze + Platinum?

I wish DISH would have ALL the details together before putting out press releases ...


----------



## tpm1999

Looks like there is a new HD leader...good job directv! I hope your putzin around with your sattelite was worth losing the title!


----------



## JBT

hmm I signed up for DishHD Absolute, DVR, Locals, and 1 cent Cinimax a few days ago they havn't even come to install it yet.. What exactly did I agree to a 24 month commitment for.... who knows which package I will have now.


----------



## clyde sauls

What are the channels not available in SD that will available for $10? I hope the turbo bronze dvr pkg includes all the hd channels that we get now for $29.95 plus the 3 new non premieum new channels. Limetime , Limetime movie,and the Planet Greene Channel.If so I will save another $5. I dont care for the regional sports channels. I pay now $40. I do wish they would add mtvhd , and vh1hd .


----------



## SHS

Hmm why is dish put the HD on the SD channel number
shouldn't though channel be in upper 9xxx


----------



## phrelin

SHS said:


> Hmm why is dish put the HD on the SD channel number
> shouldn't though channel be in upper 9xxx


They mirror the HD channels on the guide using the same number but marked HD. The SD is still there also.


----------



## UKWildcatFan

I may be slow but can anyone tell me the difference in the TurboHD Silver DishDVR Advantage and TurboHD Gold DishDVR Advantage other than the price? Because what I see listed is the very same thing other than price.


----------



## Hound

Sounds like a mid year $20 increase to the $29.99 dishHD Absolute package.
HD Gold $39.99 plus $10 HD Platinum equals HD absolute and HD RSNs if available
(none available on E* in Central NJ) plus five new HD channels CBS College Sports,
Lifetime, Lifetime Movie Network, Encore and Planet Green.
So $20 for five new HD channels and RSNs which are not available where I live.

CBS College Sports HD is part of D*s sport pack which is $11 and I do not sub to it. Lifetime Movie Network HD is currently part of the Verizon HD lineup and Lifetime HD is part of the Verizon HD rollout that is just starting, Planet Green HD is not available anywhere else and as far as I know and either is Encore HD.

Still not worth $20 a month extra to me. Making most of the new HD additions either HBO or Starz subscriptions is very disappointing. The new HD metal packages at $45 (Silver) or $55 (Gold) a month with limited HD locals (4), platinum, and RSNs, if available, provide another HD option for subs that want an RSN. It will help E* compete on a national level for new HD subs because of the RSN option. The subscriber additions in the next couple of quarters will tell us if this new strategy is working. But compared to a Fios premier package of $48 for over 250 SD channels and 65 HD channels (HD channels in August) plus On Demand, the $55 option is not competitve. However, it will probably draw some subs from cable. E*'s success at signing up new subs in the early years was underpricing cable.

For me, I am sticking with Verizon and D*. Will keep hd Absolute for $29.99. 
Probably hd Absolute no longer gets any new channels and will disappear next
February.


----------



## heisman

UKWildcatFan said:


> I may be slow but can anyone tell me the difference in the TurboHD Silver DishDVR Advantage and TurboHD Gold DishDVR Advantage other than the price? Because what I see listed is the very same thing other than price.


The 7 additional HD channels available with AT250 are available in Gold, but not Silver or Bronze.


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:


> I wish DISH would have ALL the details together before putting out press releases ...


That other brother Larry strikes again!


----------



## blooker68

Block Planet Green and refund the difference.


----------



## Newshawk

tpm1999 said:


> Looks like there is a new HD leader...good job directv! I hope your putzin around with your sattelite was worth losing the title!


Patience, grasshopper... there's plenty of time. Besides, even is Dish gets to 100 first, it's only like gaining the lead in the middle of a race. Will Dish be able to keep the lead at the end... that is the question!


----------



## grog

Yeah.... but how many HD channels are "HD all the time, 24 hours a day!"... :new_popco



Newshawk said:


> Patience, grasshopper... there's plenty of time. Besides, even is Dish gets to 100 first, it's only like gaining the lead in the middle of a race. Will Dish be able to keep the lead at the end... that is the question!


----------



## Suomi

DBS Commando said:


> So Dish blows the 15 HD slots that they got from cutting Voom on premium movie packages.
> 
> I call BS just on that. . .


I agree. What a complete waste of time and space.


----------



## richiephx

grog said:


> Yeah.... but how many HD channels are "HD all the time, 24 hours a day!"... :new_popco


Few to none, and that includes all providers and isn't limited to E*


----------



## moman19

It looks like Dish is now getting advice on how to creatively bundle services at ever-changing/confusing price points from the cellular phone companies.......

Don'tcha just love the simplicity of it all? Maybe next will come Peak vs. off-peak rates. Or, perhaps we'll be charged overage fees for watching too many hours.


----------



## BNUMM

James Long said:


> Without channel lists it is hard to discuss this intelligently, but that hasn't stopped me before.
> 
> Today $29.99 is DishHD Absolute ... HD Only, No RSNs, Locals, DVR. Locals, DVR and movie packs available separately. No RSNs available, period.
> 
> TurboHD $49.99 is a DVR Advantage package ... including local RSNs, DVR fee and locals. $4 more than today's price (if DISH allowed RSNs with DishHD Absolute).
> 
> The low end $24.99 is actually lower than $29.99. $5 less even with HD locals. But I suspect the channel list will have people looking for the Silver or better.
> 
> Metal packages return ...
> Hmm - no MSNBC HD in that list for Olympic coverage?


James. Since you have provided a total HD count (I believe it included a DirecTv total and a Dish total), would you be willing to update it? I felt that your count and explanation was the easiest to understand. Thanks.


----------



## paja

I just got off the phone with two different CSR's. One at 1-800-222-4097 and at 1-800-333-3474. They claim to know absolutely NOTHING about these new packages. They were asking me where I saw this. When I told them that I was reading the info right off a DISH network press release , both told me that they have no info on this. Both put me on hold to talk to a supervisor. I got the impression that they thought I was making it up. When I gave one of the CSR's the info to view it on this website, she told me her supervisor wouldn't allow her to access the site. WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON THERE??


----------



## kkozma

So if we are all reading this right and the price to maintain what I have now with the $29.99 package does in fact go up $20, is that grounds to be released from my contract? I can understand a 10-15% increase in cost, but this is almost a 75% increase.

U-Verse JUST became available in my neighborhood and if I'm going to be expected to pony up another $20 extra to keep what I have now, then Dish can go play a nice game of hide and go screw themselves.


----------



## davcole

Any additional HD is a good thing. I am thrilled for those subscribers to HBO and STARZ as now they can really begin to enjoyed their multicast channels in HD. 

I do have to admit, why the upgrade for those premiums and no upgrade for SHOWTIME/MOVIE CHANNEL? Hopefully for those that subscribe to those services, they'll be able to soon take advantage of the multicasts!

Personally, this will add MOREMAX and the LIFETIME channels and CBS College Sports. I'm grateful for those come August 1.

I do find it interesting that none of the VIACOM channels have been announced for HD? Perhaps that will come the next round of additions?


----------



## Bobby H

I find the E* press release a bit confusing. And the "TurboHD" thing just sounds silly.

I upgraded to the $29.99 DishHD package + locals + HBO + DVR in early May.

From the way it looks, the top tier "TurboHD Gold DishDVR Advantage" package isn't going to give me much more than I already have.

The complete HBO package all in HD will be nice -but I should get that regardless by paying $15 per month to subscribe to HBO. I shouldn't have to pay anything on top of the $15 to get the other HBO channels in HD.

CBS College Sports HD, Lifetime HD, Lifetime Movie Network HD and Planet Green HD aren't exciting me at all. If they were lit up in the DishHD core package I might not have even noticed it. Spike HD, FX HD and some of those other channels would have been better additions.

ActionMax HD means nothing to me since I don't subscribe to Cinemax.

I hardly watched the RSNs I had with my old AT200 subscription. Fox Sports Southwest doesn't seem to broadcast much in HD anyway.

In the end, it looks like a big part of the price increase is to pay for Starz and Encore HD channels. Shouldn't those channels just be an optional premium package customers purchase on its own?


----------



## calgary2800

Thanks for making everything 3 times as confusing Dish. I'm very happy with my DishHD/Locals package for a measly 35 bucks a month. Its got more than enough to please the few hours I have free during the week.


----------



## smackman

I also am anxious to see what Dish does for existing customers. I took out the HD Absolute Package 2 months ago.
IF Dish tries to increase my price or if Dish "Bottlenecks me" on HD channels in a effort to force me to a more expensive Turbo Pkg. I will do something I have not done since I left C band in the year 2000. 
I am going to Bed and hope for greener pastures tomorrow. Tonight all of this is as clear as mud.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Big Deal Dish. Give me back voom please.


----------



## James Long

BNUMM said:


> James. Since you have provided a total HD count (I believe it included a DirecTv total and a Dish total), would you be willing to update it? I felt that your count and explanation was the easiest to understand. Thanks.


It could be a little out of date ...
http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html

E* now has 47 Channels of HD (plus 33 RSNs/Alts and 7 PPV). Claiming 95.
D* now has 55 Channels of HD (plus 34 RSNs/Alts and 13 PPV). Claiming "over 95".

(And now stay tuned for DirecTV subscribers complaints ... 
Must be nothing good on DirecTV HD. :lol: )


----------



## paulman182

I think it makes perfect sense for Dish to add the HD Premiums. Those who pay premium prices for the movie channels deserve the HD versions of all them that are available.

I am a DirecTV subscriber, but I must say that Dish has really impressed me with the additions.

I got HD to watch movies, not the news or fishing shows.


----------



## John W

Newshawk said:


> Patience, grasshopper... there's plenty of time. Besides, even is Dish gets to 100 first, it's only like gaining the lead in the middle of a race. Will Dish be able to keep the lead at the end... that is the question!


At "the end" both Dish and Direct will have essentially the same channels. Period.


----------



## Richard King

John W said:


> At "the end" both Dish and Direct will have essentially the same channels. Period.


Unless one of them signs an exclusive with Voom.


----------



## BillJ

One obvious omission is getting MSNBC HD before the Olympics. My other question, since I have the Everything Package plus HD, will they turn on the new channels before August 1 or make us wait until Turbo HD is offered?


----------



## DodgerKing

James Long said:


> It could be a little out of date ...
> http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html
> 
> E* now has 47 Channels of HD (plus 33 RSNs/Alts and 7 PPV). Claiming 95.
> D* now has 55 Channels of HD (plus 34 RSNs/Alts and 13 PPV). Claiming "over 95".
> 
> (And now stay tuned for DirecTV subscribers complaints ...
> Must be nothing good on DirecTV HD. :lol: )


Not a complaint just just a point of clarification and difference.

For Dish every HD RSN is part time game only. Since these games are not available nationally because Dish does not offer many of the sports packages, how can they be considered part of their "national" count? Direct does not officially count their game only RSNs while Dish does. Direct even makes this point on their website. I would be willing to bet that once Dish does make an "official" 100 channel count that Direct will then either start to count their game only RSNs (playing by the same rules) to bring their total to over 100 or they will put out a big commercial barrage demonstrating Dish's "phoney" (perceived Direct word, not mine) count.


----------



## paulman182

John W said:


> At "the end" both Dish and Direct will have essentially the same channels. Period.


Dish has had the reputation of catering more to movie watchers and DirecTV caters more to sports fans.

These additions point to the possibility that this trend will continue with HD, unfortunately for DirecTV customers who like movies and the NFL.


----------



## DodgerKing

paulman182 said:


> Dish has had the reputation of catering more to movie watchers and DirecTV caters more to sports fans.
> 
> These additions point to the possibility that this trend will continue with HD, unfortunately for DirecTV customers who like movies and the NFL.


Why is it unfortunate? Direct took the lead and currently has it in HD premium channels and in another month or two will catch up again or take the lead in premium HD once again.


----------



## Curtis0620

paulman182 said:


> Dish has had the reputation of catering more to movie watchers and DirecTV caters more to sports fans.
> 
> These additions point to the possibility that this trend will continue with HD, unfortunately for DirecTV customers who like movies and the NFL.


Directv has already anounced that they will be carrying most of these HD movie channels.


----------



## FitzAusTex

This is how I see it.. there are going to be two Bronze, two Silver, two Gold and two Platinum offerings starting 8/1. Essentials will be called HD Bronze, HD Silver, HD and HD Gold, and cost $10 and will correspond to the HD Level of programming that is in the AT packages. HD Ultimate will be renamed HD Platinum and will cost an additional $10. There are no price changes associated with the change from the name Essentials and Ultimate, just a name change to the new metal names.

There will now be three levels of HD Only (Absolute), and it appears these will contain the HD channels that are currently available in the AT packages w/HD Essentials - TurboHD Bronze with contain the HD channels that are in the AT100 w/HD Essentials, TurboHD Silver will contain the HD channels that are in the AT200 w/HD Essentials and TurboHD Gold will contain the HD channels that are in the AT250 w/HD Essentials. 

It also appears that we can upgrade TurboHD Bronze and Silver or Gold to TurboHD Platinum for $10, but going from Bronze or Silver to Platinum would only get you the additional HD channels with no SD equivalent. (Uni, Smithsonian, etc).

And to get TurboHD Platinum will cost $49.99, instead of the current $29.99 so a $20 increase, or $54.99 w/locals instead of $34.99 w/locals...


----------



## lamp525

eudoxia said:


> I want my FX and SpeedTV!
> Why all these bogus HD channels (Green, Lifetime X2)?


we really need fx and speed..no mention of when that might happen????


----------



## nrholland

I have a HD tv in my bedroom with a 722 that does the HDTV and a SDTV in another room. I have a 625 in living room for the living room and the garage.

My question is this: What does this statement mean in their press release?:

"In addition, DISH Network is thrilled to introduce TurboHD, the first-ever 100 percent, all-HD programming package in the pay-TV industry, with advanced equipment that works on all TVs. TurboHD offers the most-watched HD channels in four separate tiers and can be viewed on analog, digital and high definition TVs, making it the perfect solution for consumers who have or are considering upgrading to HD programming. All TurboHD packages can include HD locals where available.

“TurboHD is revolutionary to the industry; we’re changing the way people watch TV by offering them all of the top channels – in HD only – with the best high-definition systems on the market,” said Jessica Insalaco, Chief Marketing Officer for DISH Network. “When consumers add HD programming, their viewing habits change – they don’t like to go back to standard definition – so their viewing switches over to all-HD channels. TurboHD will provide the next-generation high-definition television experience by offering only the best in HD programming and award-winning HD technology at incredible prices.”


Does that mean that I don't need a new HDTV for the living and that I can replace the 625 with a new receiver that will down-convert everything in HD for a SDTV?

I am soooooo confusted.

:eek2:


----------



## projectorguru

maybe they are realigning the hd only package so channels like fox news and fox buisness will come on board, with hd only they may have wanted different tiers involved toget a contract? Maybe?


----------



## tcatdbs

I was going to sign up for DishHD today. Doesn't Dish honor 24 month contracts? If I sign up for @29.99 + $5 locals + HBO & ST ($22), don't I get that price for 2 years? Or is this diffent from TWC "price lock"? I would not be happy if I signed up and 1 month later my bill went up $20-$25 (plus tax)! I'd rather stay with Cable at that price, eventually cable will add the HD content. I just didn't want to wait... 

I don't watch sports (some golf), I don't want most SD, the DishHD package was almost perfect for my viewing. With all the HBO and Starz HD they're adding, why not just make the price of those premiums $20 rather than $13-$15, and let the customer decide if they want that movie channel, why screw everyone else! I'm glad I haven't switched yet, I do feel bad for you existing customers... but then none of the providers know how to treat loyal customers... which why I was looking at Dish to start with. Guess I don't have to worry about the wife complaining about 2 Dishes on the house now!


----------



## projectorguru

there was no contract for HD only when I got it


----------



## ebaltz

Okay so when will they be added?


----------



## heisman

August 1 launch


----------



## ebaltz

Maybe by then someone will have figured out these plans.

Here's my idea for plans:

SD only $25
HD only $50
Everything $75


----------



## aloishus27

richiephx said:


> Few to none, and that includes all providers and isn't limited to E*


Thats not true, VOOM was all HD 24/7. 15 channels of pure 100% HD goodness.


----------



## grog

Wow! That is true...  
What ever happened to Voom! 



aloishus27 said:


> Thats not true, VOOM was all HD 24/7. 15 channels of pure 100% HD goodness.


----------



## TBoneit

At the same time this should answer the questions of people that were asking why no HD RSNs with the HD Only packs.

A simple question, Why are so many presuming that their rates will go up August 1st? :scratchin 

As I read it, it is quite possible that someone paying for only HD pack with no premiums will stay the same. At the same time my suspicion is that this would be cheaper for someone that has HD and all the movies channels in HD. It appears to me that the top package will get everything including all HD premiums. 

And I of course could be totally wrong. 

At this point until further clarification from E* it is all speculation. And being that is is speculation I can't see why anyone is getting upset when to me it appears to be good news. :joy: 

Good news in that a AEP sub will now get these premium channels for no extra cost and anybody that has HBO or Starz will get new HD channels too. 
Encore HD (Ch. 340)
HBO 2 HD (Ch. 301)
HBO Comedy HD (Ch. 307)
HBO Family HD (Ch. 305)
HBO Latino HD (Ch. 309)
HBO Signature HD (Ch. 302
HBO West HD (Ch. 303)
HBO Zone HD (Ch. 308)
Starz Comedy HD (Ch. 354)
Starz Edge HD (Ch. 352)
Starz Kids & Family HD (Ch. 356)
Starz West HD (Ch. 351) 
ActionMax HD (DISH Network Ch. 313) :hurah: 

And yet people are acting like the sky is falling.:shrug:

I guess all I can say is That's life.


----------



## smackman

TBoneit said:


> At the same time this should answer the questions of people that were asking why no HD RSNs with the HD Only packs.
> 
> A simple question, Why are so many presuming that their rates will go up August 1st? :scratchin
> 
> As I read it, it is quite possible that someone paying for only HD pack with no premiums will stay the same. At the same time my suspicion is that this would be cheaper for someone that has HD and all the movies channels in HD. It appears to me that the top package will get everything including all HD premiums.
> 
> And I of course could be totally wrong.
> 
> At this point until further clarification from E* it is all speculation. And being that is is speculation I can't see why anyone is getting upset when to me it appears to be good news. :joy:
> 
> Good news in that a AEP sub will now get these premium channels for no extra cost and anybody that has HBO or Starz will get new HD channels too.
> Encore HD (Ch. 340)
> HBO 2 HD (Ch. 301)
> HBO Comedy HD (Ch. 307)
> HBO Family HD (Ch. 305)
> HBO Latino HD (Ch. 309)
> HBO Signature HD (Ch. 302
> HBO West HD (Ch. 303)
> HBO Zone HD (Ch. 308)
> Starz Comedy HD (Ch. 354)
> Starz Edge HD (Ch. 352)
> Starz Kids & Family HD (Ch. 356)
> Starz West HD (Ch. 351)
> ActionMax HD (DISH Network Ch. 313) :hurah:
> 
> And yet people are acting like the sky is falling.:shrug:
> 
> I guess all I can say is That's life.


Speaking for myself, I believe this press release left everyone speculating. 
I believe one of the CSR from Ignorant thicket Taipei wrote it. It left everyone wondering????????????????????????????????


----------



## moman19

aloishus27 said:


> Thats not true, VOOM was all HD 24/7. 15 channels of pure 100% HD goodness.


C'mon. I miss VOOM too but "100% HD goodness"? Animaniacs and a couple of other VOOM channels were certainly less than stellar with endless reruns. In its day, VOOM was clearly ahead of its time....But it was getting a bit stale. A much bigger gripe is the fact that E* pulled 15 channel-free 100% HD channels with no warning and replaced them with the usual fare and HD wanna-bes. I loved E* when I had distant locals, which was pulled (not their fault) and when I had VOOM which was pulled (fully their fault).

Now one of their biggest strengths, IMHO, is in the 722 DVR hardware but their own software folks are in the process of busting that too.


----------



## Ressurrector

TBoneit said:


> At the same time this should answer the questions of people that were asking why no HD RSNs with the HD Only packs.
> 
> A simple question, Why are so many presuming that their rates will go up August 1st? :scratchin
> 
> As I read it, it is quite possible that someone paying for only HD pack with no premiums will stay the same. At the same time my suspicion is that this would be cheaper for someone that has HD and all the movies channels in HD. It appears to me that the top package will get everything including all HD premiums.
> 
> And I of course could be totally wrong.
> 
> At this point until further clarification from E* it is all speculation. And being that is is speculation I can't see why anyone is getting upset when to me it appears to be good news. :joy:
> 
> Good news in that a AEP sub will now get these premium channels for no extra cost and anybody that has HBO or Starz will get new HD channels too.
> Encore HD (Ch. 340)
> HBO 2 HD (Ch. 301)
> HBO Comedy HD (Ch. 307)
> HBO Family HD (Ch. 305)
> HBO Latino HD (Ch. 309)
> HBO Signature HD (Ch. 302
> HBO West HD (Ch. 303)
> HBO Zone HD (Ch. 308)
> Starz Comedy HD (Ch. 354)
> Starz Edge HD (Ch. 352)
> Starz Kids & Family HD (Ch. 356)
> Starz West HD (Ch. 351)
> ActionMax HD (DISH Network Ch. 313) :hurah:
> 
> And yet people are acting like the sky is falling.:shrug:
> 
> I guess all I can say is That's life.


Yeah for sure for only like what for the AEP pack 130$ dollars per month?


----------



## Ressurrector

I can't really tell from this press release if it means the HD standalone pack will cost us more or less......


Considering there accounting department prolly looks like the inside of a Borg cube I say "yes" lol who knows though cross your fingers folks


----------



## phrelin

smackman said:


> I also am anxious to see what Dish does for existing customers.


I am anxious to see what Dish does *to* existing customers.


----------



## kal915

DodgerKing said:


> Not a complaint just just a point of clarification and difference.
> 
> For Dish every HD RSN is part time game only. Since these games are not available nationally because Dish does not offer many of the sports packages, how can they be considered part of their "national" count? Direct does not officially count their game only RSNs while Dish does. Direct even makes this point on their website. I would be willing to bet that once Dish does make an "official" 100 channel count that Direct will then either start to count their game only RSNs (playing by the same rules) to bring their total to over 100 or they will put out a big commercial barrage demonstrating Dish's "phoney" (perceived Direct word, not mine) count.


Dish does offer a sports package that includes all the RSN's they carry


----------



## Curtis0620

kal915 said:


> Dish does offer a sports package that includes all the RSN's they carry


Not the HD game only channels. They are on spot beam.


----------



## DodgerKing

kal915 said:


> Dish does offer a sports package that includes all the RSN's they carry


Not the HD RSNs... Which is what I said.

The HD stations are game only and those out of the market cannot watch the game mainly because Dish does not have packages like EI to where they can watch the game.

So tell me again how it is possible for Dish to consider their game only part time HD RSNs as a national feed when those outside of the region cannot watch these HD stations no matter what they do or have?

Direct does not count the game only stations as part of their national total, even though those outside can still watch them with the proper sports packages which are lacking on Dish (they have a more legitimate reason to count them and yet they don't). If they did, then they would be able to claim over 100 HD stations. They only count the full time HD RSNs as part of their total (which Dish does not have). It is these full time HD RSNs which are available to the entire nation 24/7 with the proper subscriptions and sports packages.


----------



## alxlevin

I don't see this press release at http://dish.client.shareholder.com/releases.cfm.
Did they remove it?


----------



## tedb3rd

aloishus27 said:


> Thats not true, VOOM was all HD 24/7. 15 channels of pure 100% HD goodness.


All HD? Like "Flipper" on their family channel? Old movies shot in the 50s? There was a lot of good stuff. I really enjoyed VOOM... The first time I saw it on VOOM. The second time I saw it on VOOM. The third time I saw it on VOOM. The 4th time they aired the same show. The 5th time they aired the same show. The 6th time they aired the same show. When I saw the same show last month. When I saw the same show about a year ago after they took it off, then put it back in the lineup to show another 30, 40, 50 times before putting it back on the shelf with plans to bring it back out again for a 3rd round or re-runs.


----------



## tedb3rd

alxlevin said:


> I don't see this press release at http://dish.client.shareholder.com/releases.cfm.
> Did they remove it?


I can hear them now..

"John, the press release was to be released on August 1st too!" :lol:


----------



## babzog

And still no SPEED channel.


----------



## Mustang Dave

I must be unique. 

I am a platinum E* subscriber so I never to worry about if I get a new channel or not. Additional benefit, I don't have to create a post to whine about how I don't get a premium HD movie channel that was just released. 

So could ya'll make my life a little more enjoyable by letting me read about new channel releases without a lot of *****ing about it? 

Oh ya, the D* guys that are in here counting channels again...give it a rest already.

Thanks


----------



## phrelin

Mustang Dave said:


> I must be unique.
> 
> I am a platinum E* subscriber so I never to worry about if I get a new channel or not. Additional benefit, I don't have to create a post to whine about how I don't get a premium HD movie that was just released.
> 
> So could ya'll make my life a little more enjoyable by letting me read about new channel releases without a lot of *****ing about it?
> 
> Oh ya, the D* guys that are in here counting channels again...give it a rest already.
> 
> Thanks


No, you aren't unique assuming you mean the current HDUltimate. Not only that I subscribe to all four premiums, so its all good.

But that won't keep me from complaining about not having FX, AMC, or something else in HD.:lol:


----------



## Christopher Gould

Mustang Dave said:


> I must be unique.
> 
> I am a platinum E* subscriber so I never to worry about if I get a new channel or not. Additional benefit, I don't have to create a post to whine about how I don't get a premium HD movie that was just released.
> 
> So could ya'll make my life a little more enjoyable by letting me read about new channel releases without a lot of *****ing about it?
> 
> Oh ya, the D* guys that are in here counting channels again...give it a rest already.
> 
> Thanks


its not any better for us D* guys having to listen to "harsh" who is an E* customer in every D* thread.


----------



## DodgerKing

Christopher Gould said:


> its not any better for us D* guys having to listen to "harsh" who is an E* customer in every D* thread.


I am sure he was referring to me....

My only point was one of clarity and accuracy, while pointing out specific differences. It never hurts to provide more information so people can use it as they choose. I was in no way trying to bash Dish. In fact I am glad they are doing this. Healthy competition is good for all providers and subs of those providers.


----------



## smackman

Mustang Dave said:


> I must be unique.
> 
> I am a platinum E* subscriber so I never to worry about if I get a new channel or not. Additional benefit, I don't have to create a post to whine about how I don't get a premium HD movie that was just released.
> 
> So could ya'll make my life a little more enjoyable by letting me read about new channel releases without a lot of *****ing about it?
> 
> Oh ya, the D* guys that are in here counting channels again...give it a rest already.
> 
> Thanks


:icon_lame


----------



## Mustang Dave

smackman said:


> :icon_lame


I expect better than a single emoticon post from the "King of Smack".


----------



## DodgerKing

Mustang Dave said:


> I expect better than a single emoticon post from the "King of Smack".


What do you expect from a wiener dog? They do have small dog complex after all. All bark and no bite... :lol:


----------



## jclewter79

alxlevin said:


> I don't see this press release at http://dish.client.shareholder.com/releases.cfm.
> Did they remove it?


Thats crazy, it is not there, they must have removed it. Now we get to wait a half a month to find out what they are going to change about the original press release.


----------



## kal915

DodgerKing said:


> Not the HD RSNs... Which is what I said.
> 
> The HD stations are game only and those out of the market cannot watch the game mainly because Dish does not have packages like EI to where they can watch the game.
> 
> So tell me again how it is possible for Dish to consider their game only part time HD RSNs as a national feed when those outside of the region cannot watch these HD stations no matter what they do or have?
> 
> Direct does not count the game only stations as part of their national total, even though those outside can still watch them with the proper sports packages which are lacking on Dish (they have a more legitimate reason to count them and yet they don't). If they did, then they would be able to claim over 100 HD stations. They only count the full time HD RSNs as part of their total (which Dish does not have). It is these full time HD RSNs which are available to the entire nation 24/7 with the proper subscriptions and sports packages.


You're right, i wish they wouldn't count them so we would get more HD channels.


----------



## BNUMM

James Long said:


> It could be a little out of date ...
> http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html
> 
> E* now has 47 Channels of HD (plus 33 RSNs/Alts and 7 PPV). Claiming 95.
> D* now has 55 Channels of HD (plus 34 RSNs/Alts and 13 PPV). Claiming "over 95".
> 
> (And now stay tuned for DirecTV subscribers complaints ...
> Must be nothing good on DirecTV HD. :lol: )


Thanks.


----------



## ericsdad

I'm really glad they are adding so many premium channels. Now if they can just get the Showtime channels and throw in Nick and Comedy Central if it ever goes HD then I can't think of any other channels that I would care about.


----------



## James Long

Curtis0620 said:


> Not the HD game only channels. They are on spot beam.


DishHD RSNs are _*not*_ on spot beams. They are ConUS. There are a few that are offered only from 61.5°, but the channels are not on spots.


Christopher Gould said:


> its not any better for us D* guys having to listen to "harsh" who is an E* customer in every D* thread.


One guy vs ##? There do seem to be a few people that post more in the forum for the provider they don't have - always with the best intentions to defend and protect their carrier. All I can say is "I called it" - although the thread is supposed to be about the 17 new channels and new packages, not the thread participants. But one more digression:


DodgerKing said:


> My only point was one of clarity and accuracy, while pointing out specific differences.


So my list is unclear and inaccurate? Perhaps you are the "king of smack". 

As discussed in previous threads RSNs are subject to blackout ... yes ESPN has their blackouts as well, but not to the level of the RSNs where the key content simply isn't available outside the home RSN area. If you like highlight shows and other "open" non-game content distant RSNs have value. If you want games you're out of luck. You'll have to subscribe to a "season ticket" type of package.

As stated before count what you want ... the list is a list. It was generally built to answer the question of how DISH and DirecTV get to the large number of HD channels _BOTH_ companies claim. DirecTV included distant network HDs in their counts (despite the growing level of ineligibility for those channels). All companies seem to pad.


----------



## jclewter79

Isn't crazy all the forum jumpers claimed we were doomed with the sat failure but still a net addition of 24 national hd channels since then, without a new bird.


----------



## heisman

Christopher Gould said:


> its not any better for us D* guys having to listen to "harsh" who is an E* customer in every D* thread.


I'm a D* sub, but Harsh is by far my favorite poster on these boards.


----------



## DodgerKing

James Long said:


> unclear and inaccurate? Perhaps you are the "king of smack".


Not at all. The list you created that you provided a link for was great. In fact, one of the most accurate lists I have come across. Adding clarity is not always intended to negate anothers argument; it can also be used to add to it. 


> As discussed in previous threads RSNs are subject to blackout ... yes ESPN has their blackouts as well, but not to the level of the RSNs where the key content simply isn't available outside the home RSN area. If you like highlight shows and other "open" non-game content distant RSNs have value. *If you want games you're out of luck. You'll have to subscribe to a "season ticket" type of package.*


Which is what I said. That doesn't change the fact that the RSNs on Direct are much different than on Dish and both count their RSNs differently. The fact that one can by a "season ticket" on one and not the other shows that the same RSN is more attainable on one than the other. Especially when one has full time HD options and the other does not. That was my only point, to demonstrate the differences. Of course people are free to use this info as they please.


> As stated before count what you want ... the list is a list. It was generally built to answer the question of how DISH and DirecTV get to the large number of HD channels _BOTH_ companies claim.


Could not agree more...


> DirecTV included distant network HDs in their counts (despite the growing level of ineligibility for those channels). All companies seem to pad.


I agree here as well. I do not think Direct should count their DNS since nobody can get both in HD.


----------



## smackman

DodgerKing said:


> What do you expect from a wiener dog? They do have small dog complex after all. All bark and no bite... :lol:


:bang All I want is a explanation for existing HD ABSOLUTE concerning DISH TURBO. The shirt my Daschund is wearing is a Harley-Davidson bad boy shirt. He is bad to the bone! :kickbutt: :lol:

I will be patient and wait for a "explanation. I have a e-mail sent to man at Echostar whose job title is *Executive Communications*. Hopefully, he will return my e-mail. They are generally really good about responding.


----------



## BNUMM

I believe James list is the best for helping people decide which provider is best for them. I use it to help Dish customers to find out what they can get on Dish. I also install DirecTv but I do mostly SD commercial so the DirecTv part of his list isn't as helpful yet.


----------



## phrelin

phrelin said:


> So who's going to be the first to call up some feckless CSR and ask what's in the TurboHD Platinum package?:sure:





paja said:


> I just got off the phone with two different CSR's. One at 1-800-222-4097 and at 1-800-333-3474. They claim to know absolutely NOTHING about these new packages. They were asking me where I saw this. When I told them that I was reading the info right off a DISH network press release , both told me that they have no info on this. Both put me on hold to talk to a supervisor. I got the impression that they thought I was making it up. When I gave one of the CSR's the info to view it on this website, she told me her supervisor wouldn't allow her to access the site. WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON THERE??


Not really a new twist. CSR's will be trained on this stuff by Ernestine on August 3rd.

Plus, I subscribe to all their newsletters including shareholder stuff and I didn't get this one. Who knows why?


----------



## 722921

Mustang Dave said:


> So could ya'll make my life a little more enjoyable by letting me read about new channel releases without a lot of *****ing about it?


Actually, just read post number one and don't read the rest...


----------



## calgary2800

Off topic but how in the world do some of you guys have time to watch all four premium channels? Lottery winners and dont have to work?


----------



## phrelin

calgary2800 said:


> Off topic but how in the world do some of you guys have time to watch all four premium channels? Lottery winners and dont have to work?


Me, I'm retired. But I don't watch all four at the same time. I've got 4 recorders.


----------



## Newshawk

John W said:


> At "the end" both Dish and Direct will have essentially the same channels. Period.


Not true... DirecTV will have the 101, Dish will have World Fishing Network...

Fill in your own punchline.


----------



## calgary2800

I'm really hoping Dish keeps the current 29.99 HD Absolute plan. Its the best bargain out there by far in TV Land. Its not missing much for the price.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

I honestly don't understand all the *****ing about the premium movie channels. Especially when a lot of you name other "movie only" channels, like TCM and others, that your would prefer over some more standard national channels. I mean, isn't watching movies in HD for "free" (not having to buy or rent DVDs/BDs) the whole point in getting movie channels in HD?

Besides, there's more than just movies on these premium "movie" channels. Lots of original programming and sport events, like boxing and MMA fighting. Hell, I watch those channels almost exclusively for the fighting events. HBO Boxing and ShoBox, along with Elite XE. Great stuff.


So anyway, when do these channels expect to go active?


----------



## brant

as an hbo subscriber, I'm happy about those HD additions; but it looks like I'm going to have to switch to a DVR service to get the RSN's? That's the way it reads. I hope I don't get screwed.


----------



## Bobby H

Mustang Dave said:


> I am a platinum E* subscriber so I never to worry about if I get a new channel or not. Additional benefit, I don't have to create a post to whine about how I don't get a premium HD movie channel that was just released.


So why are you wasting your time even posting then? Seems counter-productive to me.

I see the this new E* announcement as being nothing special at all. I already subscribe to HBO and that's really the only thing that's truly gaining any real benefit from this programming change. However, it looks like any current DishHD customer is going to be paying more all of a sudden and not really truly gaining anything at all in the core DishHD programming package. That is an absolutely justifiable reason to *****.


----------



## WuInfinite

I get all four premium packages, so in a way this is great news for me, every time I want to record a movie I look for it on hd, now just about any movie will be in hd, the only channel I wish was on this list is speed hd, other than that I'll wait for any new releases whenever they come, I think dish has always done programing negotiations the right way, and I been with dish since 97, I was a fan of kun fu hd, and in a way I wish dish would bring back perhaps 2 or 3 of the voom channels, and have one that shows the contents of the other channels that will not be brought back.


----------



## James Long

Lincoln6Echo said:


> I honestly don't understand all the *****ing about the premium movie channels. Especially when a lot of you name other "movie only" channels, like TCM and others, that your would prefer over some more standard national channels.


TCM isn't $10 (or more) per premium package per month extra ... adding TCM HD would serve more customers. The biggest problem with adding more HD movie channels is that it is often the same content available at different times. If one has HBO HD East and a DVR, HBO HD West just allows one to watch or record three hours later (a good thing) and the other HBOs add additional watch/record times ... but how much unique content do they add?

It is a battle between watching the same thing at a different time or watching something different. Adding national channels - even the low HD channels like WGN America - provides something different. Where else are you going to see those Cubs game in HD outside of the Chicago DMA? You're not going to see them on an extra HBO HD channel.

I don't mind seeing the 'extra' HD movie channels added ... I've missed programs or watched in SD a few times because I missed the airing on the single HD channel offered. It is where the future is going anyways ... all channels in HD ... and DISH likely gets a better deal from HBO and the other movie channel providers by taking the whole HD package instead of picking up just HBO HD and Cinemax HD.


----------



## kal915

> So anyway, when do these channels expect to go active?


August 1st


----------



## dishgrrl

phrelin said:


> So who's going to be the first to call up some feckless CSR and ask what's in the TurboHD Platinum package?:sure:


i wouldnt until the last week in july .. they dont have the details of it yet even !! most likely the bronze pkg will be whatever chans are avail in the at 100 but only the hd chans , silver pkg is hd chans form at 200 etc - platimum would be like all the hd chans that are in the amer everything pk most likely like the hd standalone package now .. thats just what i figure .. they had something similar when the mpeg 4 rcvrs first came out a couple years ago..


----------



## dishgrrl

kkozma said:


> So if we are all reading this right and the price to maintain what I have now with the $29.99 package does in fact go up $20, is that grounds to be released from my contract? I can understand a 10-15% increase in cost, but this is almost a 75% increase.
> 
> U-Verse JUST became available in my neighborhood and if I'm going to be expected to pony up another $20 extra to keep what I have now, then Dish can go play a nice game of hide and go screw themselves.


 i hear uverse sucks .. just what i heard


----------



## dishgrrl

paja said:


> I just got off the phone with two different CSR's. One at 1-800-222-4097 and at 1-800-333-3474. They claim to know absolutely NOTHING about these new packages. They were asking me where I saw this. When I told them that I was reading the info right off a DISH network press release , both told me that they have no info on this. Both put me on hold to talk to a supervisor. I got the impression that they thought I was making it up. When I gave one of the CSR's the info to view it on this website, she told me her supervisor wouldn't allow her to access the site. WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON THERE??


THEY just found out about this in their updates on 7-11 but we i mean they dont ave ANY details yet .. i have an assumption though


----------



## Link

What exactly has changed here? Is it still $10 a month to get the HD channels of the ones you get in the Family, Top 100, 200 or 250 package? Then if you subscribe to the premium channels, you get the HD feeds now as well? I usually am never this confused by satellite packages or pricing, but these aren't making sense to me at all.


----------



## space86

Off Topic I wanted to know...

Is HBO 14.99 on E* and 9.99 on Directv, it is cheaper on Directv because
Directv does not carry HBO Comedy, so are we E* customers paying $5 dollars
more a month for HBO, because of HBO Comedy ?


----------



## James Long

space86 said:


> Off Topic I wanted to know...
> 
> Is HBO 14.99 on E* and 9.99 on Directv, it is cheaper on Directv because
> Directv does not carry HBO Comedy, so are we E* customers paying $5 dollars
> more a month for HBO, because of HBO Comedy ?


You might want to check your prices ...
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packP...11_A&_DAV=-1&_dynSessConf=2152353630138675034
"Add HBO® for $14 per month."

There are specials available, DISH customers who go with a DVR Advantage package can add HBO for $11 IIRC (or $10 if added with another premium).

(DISH also has "Comedy" and "Latino" where DirecTV has the West "Family" feed.)


----------



## DodgerKing

space86 said:


> Off Topic I wanted to know...
> 
> Is HBO 14.99 on E* and 9.99 on Directv, it is cheaper on Directv because
> Directv does not carry HBO Comedy, so are we E* customers paying $5 dollars
> more a month for HBO, because of HBO Comedy ?


I think it has more to do with their particular deals, pricing schemes, and contracts more than just one channel. For example, HBO is only $10 if you subscribe to the DVR Advantage with Dish


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

James Long said:


> TCM isn't $10 (or more) per premium package per month extra ... adding TCM HD would serve more customers. The biggest problem with adding more HD movie channels is that it is often the same content available at different times. If one has HBO HD East and a DVR, HBO HD West just allows one to watch or record three hours later (a good thing) and the other HBOs add additional watch/record times ... but how much unique content do they add?
> 
> It is a battle between watching the same thing at a different time or watching something different. Adding national channels - even the low HD channels like WGN America - provides something different. Where else are you going to see those Cubs game in HD outside of the Chicago DMA? You're not going to see them on an extra HBO HD channel.
> 
> I don't mind seeing the 'extra' HD movie channels added ... I've missed programs or watched in SD a few times because I missed the airing on the single HD channel offered. It is where the future is going anyways ... all channels in HD ... and DISH likely gets a better deal from HBO and the other movie channel providers by taking the whole HD package instead of picking up just HBO HD and Cinemax HD.


Well, you do have a slight point there, but each unique HBO channel (not the West Coast feed and HBO2) does have unique content. HBO Family, HBO Comedy, HBO Latino, all have movies/programming that is unique to those genres, no?

While someone with a DVR doesn't really need the West Coast feeds, they're always nice as if you wanted to watch/record an event that you didn't know was on, but it a,lows you to watch/record it later, or in the extreme rare event you may have all of your tuners occupied at the time the East Coast feed airs something.

But yeah, I do wish E* and D* for that matter would get more mainstream HD channels. I can't figure out why History International isn't HD yet, nor ESPNU. I mean I know we just got BIO and ESPN News, but com'on, where's HISTI and ESPNU???


----------



## jclewter79

I was reading on the news monitor, HD Bronze will not availble for exsisting customers. I don't read the other site and I am guessing the that is where raymie got it from since i have not seen it mentioned here so I wonder what their reasoning is for not letting exsisting subs have HD Bronze.


----------



## jclewter79

Many people in here focus on HD channel count being the contest that will prove the future "Leader in HD" when the dust clears. I think much more telling indicators would be which provider is more quickly coming along with the full HD switch. E* star is making the first move to full HD service regardless of the type of tv you have. These new teired packages show that they are focused on the future of the "HD Leader." The shutdown of the mpeg2 receivers shows that also.


----------



## DodgerKing

jclewter79 said:


> Many people in here focus on HD channel count being the contest that will prove the future "Leader in HD" when the dust clears. I think much more telling indicators would be which provider is more quickly coming along with the full HD switch. E* star is making the first move to full HD service regardless of the type of tv you have. These new teired packages show that they are focused on the future of the "HD Leader." The shutdown of the mpeg2 receivers shows that also.


But the thing is, Direct will be the first to shut down their mpeg2 (or at least provide an mpeg4 alternative to the mpeg2). Within a month, all of Directs HD will be mpeg2.


----------



## EDWIN MAESTRE

What orbital slot are all these 17 channels coming from????


----------



## jclewter79

DodgerKing said:


> But the thing is, Direct will be the first to shut down their mpeg2 (or at least provide an mpeg4 alternative to the mpeg2). Within a month, all of Directs HD will be mpeg2.


I know they will be the first to go mpeg 4 but I never said E* would be the first to shut down the feeds only that replacing the mpeg 2 is a step. What I said was they were the first to go with HD only and letting tv decide what resolution is. Even if we do take a bump to $49.99 for the HD Absolute pack, what would it cost to get all the HD channels with D* when you are forced to buy the SD mirrors?


----------



## HobbyTalk

DodgerKing said:


> But the thing is, Direct will be the first to shut down their mpeg2 (or at least provide an mpeg4 alternative to the mpeg2). Within a month, all of Directs HD will be mpeg2.


How many HD Only programming packages does D* have?


----------



## DodgerKing

jclewter79 said:


> I know they will be the first to go mpeg 4 but I never said E* would be the first to shut down the feeds only that replacing the mpeg 2 is a step.


OK&#8230;Just clarifying&#8230;


HobbyTalk said:


> How many HD Only programming packages does D* have?


Sorry, should have been clearer in my post. I was addressing this particular part of his post.


jclewter79 said:


> The shutdown of the mpeg2 receivers shows that also.


----------



## kal915

EDWIN MAESTRE said:


> What orbital slot are all these 17 channels coming from????


the former slots of voom


----------



## grog

Oh boy... It would be such fun if a judge ordered Dish to put Voom back on after these channels take the slots. !Devil_lol



kal915 said:


> the former slots of voom


----------



## whatchel1

HobbyTalk said:


> How many HD Only programming packages does D* have?


Last I checked it was a goose egg.


----------



## whatchel1

grog said:


> Oh boy... It would be such fun if a judge ordered Dish to put Voom back on after these channels take the slots. !Devil_lol


By then there will be new sats up there.


----------



## James Long

DodgerKing said:


> But the thing is, Direct will be the first to shut down their mpeg2 (or at least provide an mpeg4 alternative to the mpeg2). Within a month, all of Directs HD will be mpeg2.


Don't you mean "Within a month, all of Directs HD will be mpeg4."

DISH is going that way quickly as well. The few remaining MPEG2's will be gone soon enough.


----------



## jclewter79

I think the reason that premiums are being added is to make up for the voom's. I think it is funny that everybody said that voom was stale and when they are replaced with premiums that don't repeat as much people gripe too.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

jclewter79 said:


> I think the reason that premiums are being added is to make up for the voom's. I think it is funny that everybody said that voom was stale and when they are replaced with premiums that don't repeat as much people gripe too.


I've pointed out this very same thing before... IF you are Dish and you pay any attention at all to forums like this, you eventually see that no matter what you do (add channels, drop channels, raise prices, lower prices, offer upgrades, don't offer upgrades, good news, or bad news) people will complain... and if you really pay attention, you see some folks switch sides and complain when the opposite of what they previously complained about happens.

Bottom line is repeat complainers tend to get filtered out... so that even when the complaint is legitimate, Dish already has the "ignore" filter set.


----------



## grog

For me I really don't care what Dish thinks anymore.

Since I don't get the pay channels I will get four channels that I 'might watch'. I don't watch them on SD right now but in HD I might give them a shot.

At this point in time I really don't see much benefit in having HD.

I am back to watching mostly SD programming. I watch a lot of channel 132 and 157.

Some days I don't even turn the TV on.



HDMe said:


> I've pointed out this very same thing before... IF you are Dish and you pay any attention at all to forums like this, you eventually see that no matter what you do (add channels, drop channels, raise prices, lower prices, offer upgrades, don't offer upgrades, good news, or bad news) people will complain... and if you really pay attention, you see some folks switch sides and complain when the opposite of what they previously complained about happens.
> 
> Bottom line is repeat complainers tend to get filtered out... so that even when the complaint is legitimate, Dish already has the "ignore" filter set.


----------



## phrelin

jclewter79 said:


> I think the reason that premiums are being added is to make up for the voom's. I think it is funny that everybody said that voom was stale and when they are replaced with premiums that don't repeat as much people gripe too.


While I never was a big fan of Voom, HBO West and Starz West really do not address those who would like to see some effort to replace in HD the specialty subject channels VOOM Rave, VOOM Equator, VOOM Gallery, VOOM Treasure, VOOM Rush, or VOOM World Sport. While VOOM didn't really live up to its promise, I don't think the current lineup of four "premium packages" at $10 or more extra _per package_ constitutes replacement of the VOOM lineup which was part of the original HD package many bought into.

HBO and Starz west feeds are not even just repeating a group of shows, they are repeating in the same order the same shows that are fed 3 hours earlier on HBO and Starz east. Maybe they could credit a small portion of my payment for all four premiums to be applied to paying News Corp. to get me FX and others SPEED which at least aren't the same exact schedule as another channel.

Yeah, I know its all about contracts and money. But I reserve my right to complain.


----------



## jclewter79

True Phrelin, but this move goes back to another thing I posted a few post back, HBO, Stars and the others are mainstream, voom never was. That was what many liked about it but, at the time HD was niche so it was fitting that voom was niche. HD is for the masses now and most of the masses that are subscribing from here on out do not know what voom is and don't care. They just want a better picture on the channels that they are used to watching. The sad part is I beleive that voom tied their own noose by becoming full of reruns. If they did not have the money to get and make new shows well maybe the market phased them out either way they did not hold up their end of the bargain so Charlie bailed on his. Most people do not care and will never know the difference. All they want is HD feeds for what they already like.


----------



## phrelin

jclewter79 said:


> HD is for the masses now and most of the masses that are subscribing from here on out do not know what voom is and don't care.


So true. Voom likely will become a footnote in television history like the DuMont broadcast network. Oh well, I'm resigned to having to wait for HD for the rest of the cable network lineup, as well as for PBS and The CW.

But I want my FX!


----------



## heisman

phrelin said:


> But I want my FX!


I have FX with D* and they don't have that much HD content yet. Spike on the other hand....


----------



## phrelin

heisman said:


> I have FX with D* and they don't have that much HD content yet. Spike on the other hand....


Yeah, but the way Charlie works the finale of The Shield's last season will be televised the week before we Dish subscribers will find our FX HD turned on.


----------



## DodgerKing

heisman said:


> I have FX with D* and they don't have that much HD content yet. Spike on the other hand....


I love SPIKE. I find myself watching SPIKE more than any other non sports channel. The CSI repeats and all of the movies (including all 6 Star Wars movies) in HD is awesome.


----------



## phrelin

Well, the Media Daily News put some kind of perspective on the news release in an article headed Dish To Launch 100 HD Channels, Taunts DTV:


> DirecTV spent most of last year trying to brand itself as the pacesetter in the high-def area, promising it would offer the round, easily marketable number of 100 channels by Jan.1, 2007. It fell short and remains at 95.
> 
> Now, competitor Dish Network is at least on pace to catch up, if not overtake DTV. The satellite provider said Friday it plans to launch 17 national HD channels, taking it to 100.


----------



## DodgerKing

phrelin said:


> Well, the Media Daily News put some kind of perspective on the news release in an article headed Dish To Launch 100 HD Channels, Taunts DTV:


Yeah...Using two different counting standards one provider is short of 100 and the other will be at 100. If both used the same standards (i.e. if Direct also counted their part time game only RSNs like Dish does), Direct will be over 100.

It is funny how people cannot see something so simple.'

Here is a much better article from a Dish sub at another site. If standards were exactly the same, Direct is still ahead.

It doesn't matter who has the most. The only thing that matters is who provides the service that best fits ones needs at a price they can agree upon.


----------



## heisman

DodgerKing said:


> I love SPIKE. I find myself watching SPIKE more than any other non sports channel. The CSI repeats and all of the movies (including all 6 Star Wars movies) in HD is awesome.


I'm waiting for E* to add Spike before considering a switch. I think their HD PQ stands out as well. Those Star Wars movies looked phenomenal, even though they weren't OAR.


----------



## Scotty

jclewter79 said:


> The sad part is I beleive that voom tied their own noose by becoming full of reruns. If they did not have the money to get and make new shows well maybe the market phased them out either way they did not hold up their end of the bargain so Charlie bailed on his. Most people do not care and will never know the difference. All they want is HD feeds for what they already like.


I would like to see something that replaces VOOM in some way. I found I missed Equator and Treasure HD. LIke to see some more Smithsonian and National Geographic type stuff. Maybe I'm not mainstream and only a "niche" person.

Scotty


----------



## DodgerKing

heisman said:


> I'm waiting for E* to add Spike before considering a switch. I think their HD PQ stands out as well. Those Star Wars movies looked phenomenal, even though they weren't OAR.


I knew they didn't have FX, but I forgot that they didn't have SPIKE.

I wish Direct had WGN and the Travel Channel in HD like Dish does.


----------



## SMinHD

I apologize if this has been covered. I looked through this thread and didn't see it.

With the new HD only package, do you only get HD RSNs? Stating the obvious here, but there are a whole heck of a lot of games not in HD but on the SD RSN. Out of luck on those?


----------



## blooker68

Scotty said:


> I would like to see something that replaces VOOM in some way. I found I missed Equator and Treasure HD. LIke to see some more Smithsonian and National Geographic type stuff. Maybe I'm not mainstream and only a "niche" person.
> 
> Scotty


I'm with you. Equator was the best. I really miss the 'Over XXXX' series. Over England was a favorite. If I'd known Voom was going to be taken from us, I would have found a way to have gotten the Over series onto a hard drive. My wife is a big fan of Ultra and Gallery on Voom. Charlie E used to be a straight shooter and was to be trusted. No more.


----------



## grog

For me RSN HD = "RSN HD channel is here but nobody is home".
Never see anything on RSN HD. On some rare times I see a couple and even when they do show in the guide they are normally blocked here. I can only remember a couple of times I have actually had real HD content on a RSN HD feed.



SMinHD said:


> I apologize if this has been covered. I looked through this thread and didn't see it.
> 
> With the new HD only package, do you only get HD RSNs? Stating the obvious here, but there are a whole heck of a lot of games not in HD but on the SD RSN. Out of luck on those?


----------



## James Long

DodgerKing said:


> Yeah...Using two different counting standards one provider is short of 100 and the other will be at 100. If both used the same standards (i.e. if Direct also counted their part time game only RSNs like Dish does), Direct will be over 100.


It is good to see that DISH is breaking the 100 barrier as well as cutting back on what they count. 66 "national channels" plus 33 premium channels (gotta add one more somewhere) if the numbers are right. THEN add RSNs, PPVs, etc. More HD and less padding.


----------



## jimborst

blooker68 said:


> I really miss the 'Over XXXX' series. Over England was a favorite.


I seen the Blu-Ray "Over America" in WalMart last week, I was going to pick it up but it was sold out. It would be a great way to show people the HDTV. I wish I could've seen the case, maybe the whole series is out on Blu-Ray. BTW it was $14.98 (I think).


----------



## DodgerKing

James Long said:


> It is good to see that DISH is breaking the 100 barrier as well as cutting back on what they count. 66 "national channels" plus 33 premium channels (gotta add one more somewhere) if the numbers are right. THEN add RSNs, PPVs, etc. More HD and less padding.


As long as it is consistent with both providers, I don't care what they count. Your list does a good job at adding up all HD including part time into specific groups. It gives potential subs the opportunity to see what channels they would actually get and which ones are full time and part time.


----------



## brant

i can understand those of you upset about adding HBO HD channels because you don't subscribe, but as a subscriber I'm thrilled about it. The picture quality on the non HD HBO channels is terrible, even on the tube TV in SD. I've replaced watching spike and FX on cable with channels like HD Theater, MGM, Univervsal, etc. . . I saw 'mutiny on the bounty' last night on MGM i think it was, and the definition was amazing.


----------



## phrelin

brant said:


> i can understand those of you upset about adding HBO HD channels because you don't subscribe, but as a subscriber I'm thrilled about it. The picture quality on the non HD HBO channels is terrible, even on the tube TV in SD. I've replaced watching spike and FX on cable with channels like HD Theater, MGM, Univervsal, etc. . . I saw 'mutiny on the bounty' last night on MGM i think it was, and the definition was amazing.


It was on HDNet Movies channel. I've taped it, but I saw it in the theater in 1962. So it's a rerun for me.

If I could spend the $10 I spend on HD Ultimate to get FX, AMC, and a few others that have original scripted programming, I'd trade off a few of the HBO, Starz and Cinemax channels. But that's just me complaining. :lol:


----------



## digital223

jclewter79 said:


> I think the reason that premiums are being added is to make up for the voom's. I think it is funny that everybody said that voom was stale and when they are replaced with premiums that don't repeat as much people gripe too.


I think you got that upside down !
Dish dropped Voom which were included in then HD packs.

Then a month or so later they add 22 PPV with the exception of 4 do nothing channels.
So where is the sub's benefit ? There is none !


----------



## heisman

DodgerKing said:


> I knew they didn't have FX, but I forgot that they didn't have SPIKE.
> 
> I wish Direct had WGN and the Travel Channel in HD like Dish does.


WGN in HD on my HR-20 with an indoor antenna here.


----------



## kal915

digital223 said:


> I think you got that upside down !
> Dish dropped Voom which were included in then HD packs.
> 
> Then a month or so later they add 22 PPV with the exception of 4 do nothing channels.
> So where is the sub's benefit ? There is none !


well, then i guess you got voom for free


----------



## jclewter79

digital223 said:


> I think you got that upside down !
> Dish dropped Voom which were included in then HD packs.
> 
> Then a month or so later they add 22 PPV with the exception of 4 do nothing channels.
> So where is the sub's benefit ? There is none !


22 Pay-per view channels? What?


----------



## TBoneit

jclewter79 said:


> 22 Pay-per view channels? What?


I'm guessing he meant Premium movies channels such as HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, etc. rather than PPV.


----------



## Rob Glasser

blooker68 said:


> ... I really miss the 'Over XXXX' series. Over England was a favorite. If I'd known Voom was going to be taken from us, I would have found a way to have gotten the Over series onto a hard drive. ....


If you get your local PBS in HD via OTA check their schedule, I know my PBS channel shows that series from time to time.


----------



## jclewter79

TBoneit said:


> I'm guessing he meant Premium movies channels such as HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, etc. rather than PPV.


You must be right although it was 22 national HD mirrior channels that were added first then 17 premiums.


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> So true. Voom likely will become a footnote in television history like the DuMont broadcast network. Oh well, I'm resigned to having to wait for HD for the rest of the cable network lineup, as well as for PBS and The CW.
> 
> But I want my FX!


Why do want CW. they cater to 18 to 35 crowd. Shoot I go to bed at 8PM and listen to KGO Radio & learn stuff..


----------



## Paul Secic

brant said:


> i can understand those of you upset about adding HBO HD channels because you don't subscribe, but as a subscriber I'm thrilled about it. The picture quality on the non HD HBO channels is terrible, even on the tube TV in SD. I've replaced watching spike and FX on cable with channels like HD Theater, MGM, Univervsal, etc. . . I saw 'mutiny on the bounty' last night on MGM i think it was, and the definition was amazing.


I'm with you. The SD channels look bad but the sound on the HD channels are lower.


----------



## CoolGui

I'm also thrilled to have all these new premium channels as well since I've been paying an extra $40 a month for all the premiums since I've been with dish about 4 years. The thing I'm wondering about... I have the "HD Absolute" pack with all the premium packages, will I get Encore HD or will I have to add the $4.99 encore add on to get that one? Personally I don't think it's worth it, but I guess I'd have to look at their schedule to be sure. I can see the primary Encore feed in HD, but not the others. Before I had switched to this package, I thought encore was included with Starz, but maybe not all of them.


----------



## phrelin

Paul Secic said:


> Why do want CW. they cater to 18 to 35 crowd. Shoot I go to bed at 8PM and listen to KGO Radio & learn stuff..


I record everything, so we have our own "prime time" which starts any time between 4 pm and 6 pm. The DVR is great when you're no longer working.

And the CW actually caters to the 12-25 crowd, but we pretend we're young and watch some shows like Gossip Girl (well-written total fluff fun) and Life is Wild, which was a well-done cross-cultural fiction drama about a multigenerational white American-South African family in South Africa and even in SD had outstanding scenic shots and because it wasn't total fluff or blood and guts was cancelled for lack of interest.

Hmmm. Why again do I care if it's in HD?

Oh, I remember. I have a 12-year-old granddaughter in the Bay Area.


----------



## kal915

CoolGui said:


> I'm also thrilled to have all these new premium channels as well since I've been paying an extra $40 a month for all the premiums since I've been with dish about 4 years. The thing I'm wondering about... I have the "HD Absolute" pack with all the premium packages, will I get Encore HD or will I have to add the $4.99 encore add on to get that one? Personally I don't think it's worth it, but I guess I'd have to look at their schedule to be sure. I can see the primary Encore feed in HD, but not the others. Before I had switched to this package, I thought encore was included with Starz, but maybe not all of them.


Encore (East) HD will be included in the Starz package and not in 4.99 Encore package


----------



## kal915

Paul Secic said:


> Why do want CW. they cater to 18 to 35 crowd. Shoot I go to bed at 8PM and listen to KGO Radio & learn stuff..


I would like The CW HD for Smallville only, everything else is crap.


----------



## Presence

How odd Dish brags about having more HD channels.... even though in reality they do not. Yet. If another company did this Dish subs would be crying "foul!" Like when DirecTV bragged about its HD capacity.


----------



## James Long

This would be closer to late last year when DirecTV was actually adding channels a dozen at a time. A couple weeks early isn't too bad to brag about actual channels ... especially on a system where people can easily see channels being set up for release that match the press release claims.

This isn't a capacity claim.


----------



## jclewter79

How odd Directv brags that they have a reliable HD DVR........even though in reality they do not.


----------



## DodgerKing

Someone on another site posted this breakdown of HD channels of both Direct and Dish after Dish will add these new channels. I think it is very thorough and gives subs a good idea of what each has in each category, general HD channels, premium HD channels, part-time HD channels, ex. 

I am only posting this to simply give people an accurate assessment. I am in no why trying to say that one provider is better than the other. Each person will have their own preference based on what their particular needs are.

Dish definitely has the edge with HD premiums after this roll out (assuming Direct doesn't add any in the meantime) and Direct has the edge on RSNs, especially full time. Both are pretty equal in basic HD channels.


----------



## kal915

DodgerKing said:


> Someone on another site posted this breakdown of HD channels of both Direct and Dish after Dish will add these new channels. I think it is very thorough and gives subs a good idea of what each has in each category, general HD channels, premium HD channels, part-time HD channels, ex.
> 
> I am only posting this to simply give people an accurate assessment. I am in no why trying to say that one provider is better than the other. Each person will have their own preference based on what their particular needs are.
> 
> Dish definitely has the edge with HD premiums after this roll out (assuming Direct doesn't add any in the meantime) and Direct has the edge on RSNs, especially full time. Both are pretty equal in basic HD channels.


very good list


----------



## James Long

DodgerKing said:


> I am only posting this to simply give people an accurate assessment. I am in no why trying to say that one provider is better than the other.


Yes ... we can tell that from your signature line.  
"Full time HD RSN's should be counted towards Direct's HD total since they are available to everyone 24/7."

You have an opinion.


----------



## Paul Secic

kal915 said:


> I would like The CW HD for Smallville only, everything else is crap.


HDNET has Smallville. Don't know what year though.


----------



## Paul Secic

Cool HBOZone is coming.


----------



## kal915

Paul Secic said:


> HDNET has Smallville. Don't know what year though.


All but season 7. The CW will have season 8


----------



## space86

HBO Comedy HD a E* exclusive not on Directv ?


----------



## Jerry G

Sphagnum said:


> What a bust... what good do additional STARZ and HBO channels do me if I don't subscribe to those? ::rollseyes::


I just fell off my chair. What are you talking about???? Yes, these new HD channels require that you subscribe to the premium channels. I do, so it's a good thing. You don't. So what? Do you want me to feel bad for you because you're not getting something that others will be getting simply because you have no interest in the premium channels and the HD that comes with it? Get over it and move on.


----------



## SHS

phrelin said:


> They mirror the HD channels on the guide using the same number but marked HD. The SD is still there also.


Yes I know that but when go place like zap2it.com and other it hugh mess where you end up with 2 of the same channel 110, Food and FoodHD rigth long with rigth channel 9462 FoodHD and some newest HD channel are not even map at all like Cartoon Network and etc.


----------



## DodgerKing

Congrats to you Dish subs, especially the premium subs! 

Two weeks should be our (Direct's) big add day as well...

Another great year to be HD subs for either provider.


----------



## patmurphey

SHS said:


> Yes I know that but when go place like zap2it.com and other it hugh mess where you end up with 2 of the same channel 110, Food and FoodHD rigth long with rigth channel 9462 FoodHD and some newest HD channel are not even map at all like Cartoon Network and etc.


Do you know how to do favorites?


----------



## SHS

patmurphey said:


> Do you know how to do favorites?


I use SageTV which tell the box to change the channel I don't use the dish box at all if that what your ref to? or was you ref to zap2it web site?, Beside that not the point of it.


----------



## tcatdbs

So you have no Dish box or you just don't use it? You can go in and lock out all the channels you don't want your other box to see. That way you just get the 110HD nad not the 110SD or the 9462HD (or whatever you choose to lock out).


----------



## patmurphey

Dish's channel mapping and guide options work just fine on the Dish boxes. Why should Dish accomodate access through some other guide system other than publishing all available channels?


----------



## phrelin

SHS said:


> I use SageTV which tell the box to change the channel I don't use the dish box at all if that what your ref to? or was you ref to zap2it web site?, Beside that not the point of it.


I use the Dish box, but if you're using SageTV, you're probably going to have to create your own schedule.

I probably spend 30-minutes-to-two hours a week setting mine up - take a look here at my current week. I do this because the Dish guide just didn't work missing an ending here and there because ABC (worst offender) ran 2 minutes long. And sometimes things just change. Next week, I have to cope with the Olympics scheduling. While theoretically I could automatically record 70 hours a day and sort it out as I watch it, I'd rather just set up my schedule then go set my DVRs.

I use Zap2it listings, sorting the channels in a manner comparable to how I have my favorites Guide on my Dish box. I also double check on TV Guide. Don't know how you would do it for SageTV.

When I was working, I just missed alot of "fabulous" programming. Now I'm retired so I have the time to allocate to these critical tasks. That's because I get up in the morning with nothing to do and go to bed at night with it half done.


----------

